# Forum > FPS > Team Fortress 2 >  How to enter Enemy Spawn exploit (Any Map)

## bezerker08

Saw this on youtube and figured I'd share. Apparently some item called Short Circuit is now lagged / bugged after update and allows you to sync into enemy character. This can allow you to enter their spawn easily and camp on real game servers. 

https://youtu.be/1ViwMxH-Nuw

----------

